# Sub/operator willing to work in WNY southern tier



## Wnyplowing (Oct 18, 2016)

If I am doing something wrong or put this in the wrong spot I apologize a head of time. I have my own truck with a fisher xls. If anyone in the "southern tier" needs help you can notify me on here with your contact number and I will get a hold of you.


----------

